# Sram apex levers and Avid BB7 road caliper compatability



## Phatdaddi144 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have recently built up a Soma wolverine frame with Nashbar branded Microshift brifters. The brakes are BB7 road brakes. In order to get an only halfway decent braking I have to run the pads very close to the disc and even then I don't get decent braking until I am at the bottom of the lever. I had the same problem trying to use a Mini-V brake on a previous bike. I had to run the brake pads very very close in order fo the brake to have sufficient stopping power. The lever travel was much more than the cantilevers I had used before. I do not think that there is not enough cable pull with the Microshift lever and I would like to replace the levers with Sram Apex. I would like to have a set up that engages the brake more like the set up with the cantilevers or a caliper brake. Is the cable pull on the Apex increased enough that I can get the braking I am looking for?


----------



## scubajunkee (Jun 19, 2010)

Phatdaddi144 said:


> I have recently built up a Soma wolverine frame with Nashbar branded Microshift brifters. The brakes are BB7 road brakes. In order to get an only halfway decent braking I have to run the pads very close to the disc and even then I don't get decent braking until I am at the bottom of the lever. I had the same problem trying to use a Mini-V brake on a previous bike. I had to run the brake pads very very close in order fo the brake to have sufficient stopping power. The lever travel was much more than the cantilevers I had used before. I do not think that there is not enough cable pull with the Microshift lever and I would like to replace the levers with Sram Apex. I would like to have a set up that engages the brake more like the set up with the cantilevers or a caliper brake. Is the cable pull on the Apex increased enough that I can get the braking I am looking for?


I have the same setup on my gravel bike and they work well. With the Apex levers you have the ability to adjust the reach to give you more or less leverage.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatdaddi144 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I don't want to get the Apex and find out that my problem remains. With the terrain here, the current brake setup borders on unsafe.


----------



## scubajunkee (Jun 19, 2010)

Phatdaddi144 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I don't want to get the Apex and find out that my problem remains. With the terrain here, the current brake setup borders on unsafe.


I take my gravel bike on flat trails and rutted roads and I feel confident going downhill with my brakes. They're almost as good as my Shimano SLX hydraulic disk brats on my 29er.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## scubajunkee (Jun 19, 2010)

My Van Dessel WTF









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

